# Chocolate Mint 24"



## St.Peter (Feb 28, 2015)

A bike that was made from spare parts in my shop


----------



## baronvoncatania (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice! I like the colors you picked.


----------



## vincev (Mar 3, 2015)

how come my spare parts are not that nice?


----------

